# Malden MA Police



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I like this scheme,came out pretty good.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats a model?!!!!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow. Very nice


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Yes,thats 1/18th scale.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice details as usual! I agree that Scheme is pretty nice and its a bit different as well.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

That's awesome, it looks so real. I think Boston College PD has the same scheme going as well.


----------

